

Dollars, Freedom, and Web Development - mithra62
http://eeinsider.com/blog/dollars-freedom-and-web-development

======
ksikka
wow, inspiring story. I'm working on Appcubator (www.appcubator.com) and we're
hoping to enable more people to follow in your footsteps.

